# South Africa Outfitter...??? Any advice???



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I can happily recommend either Hannes Ells at Limcroma or Flippie at Matlabas. They are within about 30 miles of each other in the Limpopo province.

I have hunted with both and been very satisfied with the experience.

I'm using your email to send you a little info that may be helpful. If you have any specific questions PLEASE get back to me. Way to important a trip to have issues.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Dane-G-Russ
I see you are from SW Ontario , if you can go to the "Africain Hunt Show " held in Toronto in Jan . usually around the 21 st . You will meet "MANY" Outfitters and you can get a feel for them . And I would Recomend you talk with Chris and Anita Boshoff from Namibia Onduri Safaris we had the time of our lives with them .
Glen


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Email sent.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Email sent.
Hope we can share a fire in Africa!


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

It would depend where you want to hunt. In Limpopo there are plenty of good and trustworthy outfitters - just get your references and ask around. Also have a look at africahunting.com forum, plenty of experience over there in African hunting! And the guys there can point you in the right direction, more people to ask and answer all about Africa.

Hope this helps and let us know!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking at heading to South Africa for the first time next year with my wife.
> I'm looking for a good bowhunting outfitter and I'm interested in trying to harvest
> ...


Dane,

How's the research? Probably any of us on here are more than willing to help in any way we can.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Look no further than Harry Nel and African Arrow Safaris(Bow hunting only outfitter). Phasa "Outfitter of the Year" 2010,2011, and 2012..............PM if you have any questions, I'll be back in 2014 as well....


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Well boys I'm excited to finally be able to post this update!!!
We just booked an 8 day hunt with Harry Nel of African Arrow Safaris 
for July-Aug 2014. I'm stickin' to the plan when it comes to animals, 
I'd like to try and harvest a Kudu, Gemsbok, Impala and Warthog. 
I think my wife is convinced on trying to harvest a warthog as well,
which I'm totally pumped about b/c she normally just comes out with 
me to observe or videotape, not pull the trigger.
We're planning on touring the Kruger for a few nights and flying down 
to the Cape and doing a shark cage dive. This is our last big adventure
before trying for kids so we thought we might as well do it now and do
it right!!! So excited. 
Thanks for all the input and help guys!
Really appreciate it.
One question I have now is taxidermy....? Should I get animals mounted
in SA? Or get them shipped back home to be done here? 
Would you know approx. pricing for shoulder mounts in SA for the animals
mentioned above?
Thanks again, I'll probably have more questions as the trip gets closer.
G-RUSS


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Ask away with whatever questions you have. 

As far as the SA taxidermy -- I've avoided it. We have a very well respected taxidermist in the Houston area. World renowned and is "local". When the crate arrives at their place they call and I drive up (maybe 1 1/2 hour drive) and we go over exactly what I want done. Pick out the proper eyes, poses, and such. Particularly important for me was the Waterbuck eyes. 

Last batch of trophies, I took some photos of the walls where I wanted the heads. I marked all the studs on the pics and got dimensions from the furniture to the ceiling and such. They spent about an hour with me discussing where they thought which head should be. We deviated with one head from their recommendations, but the help was very valuable. 

They will also come and hang the heads for you. This is the option my partner took. Couple of guys delivered the heads and spent considerable time climbing ladders and holding heads just so he and his wife could get an idea of how things would look.

I've looked at numerous heads in RSA that were obviously mounted there. For the most part very well done. 

I've also looked at heads here in the US that were done there. Some not so good. It seems to be particularly noticeable on Gemsbok/Oryx that the cape pulls away from the horn and leaves a bright white ring. 

I would suspect that in your area you have shops that have broad experience with African game. I would also suspect that would be your best bet. You have to balance the cost of the work with what you will be looking at for as long as you live. 

Not sure how it may work in Canada, but here in the US we also use an importing agent. Trophies can be imported by yourself, but for a couple hundred bucks, others can do the job with no hassles for me. Clearing customs and such.

Here, any swine (warthog/bushpig) has to be inspected by a vet. Any primate requires a pre-arranged import permit. These things are handled by the importing agent. All can probably be self-cleared, but I prefer to let the pros do it.

Just a word of advice, if I may be so bold -- try to keep a few options open as to what you want to kill. It may be that one or more of your desired species just doesn't show up as a mature animal. There may be other species that you've never thought about that really appeal to you once you've seen them. This was surely the case with my partner and I as applies to Waterbuck. We've both multiple animals on the wall (and others we plan on for next year), but on the first trip never even thought of the Waterbuck, that is, until we saw them in the bush. My favorite trophy so far. Who now what may appeal to you unless you're very familiar with the different critters?

Please forgive my poor memory, but if I've not offered before, I did a little write-up after our first trip. I added a little to it after our second. It is location specific, but if would help you (or anyone else) I'd be happy to send you a copy. It's too long to post on AT, but with an email address I'd send it right along.

Please don't hesitate with any questions whereby I may be able to help.

Butch
[email protected]
979 299 4430


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

Butch provided you with lots of good information.... I have just a few things to add from my own expereinces...

Some of this info may not apply to you because I am assuming you will be receiving your trophies back in Canada?? I would do some research to see how the process works in Canada. I would start by asking these questions of my outfitter. A reputable outfitter will have had experience with many international clients and should know what you can expect when exporting to Cananda.....I would also contact Canadian customs for information on the process... Butch mentioned that you may be able to self-clear your trophies....I have heard this from many different hunters on the various forums and I'm not sure if these individuals got lucky, but your are not supposed to be able to clear any unfinished animal parts without presenting a valid vetinary certificate that only a licensed taxidermist can hold. This is true for ALL animal parts not just swine and primates. Swine and primates require a special dip & pack process and must be packaged and shipped seperately from the other parts....A bonded receiving agent can complete the entire process for you without the taxidermist present. They acquire the certificate through power of attorney from your taxidermist of choice..

As far as having your animals mounted in Africa as opposed to having your parts dip & packed and shipped home for taxidermy, I would recommend having your taxidermy done at home for a couple of reasons. First, while it is true that African taxidermists on the average, charge less than their North American collegues. You will make up the difference in the shipping cost due to the necessity of shipping in much bigger crates than would be required for a crate of horns, skulls, and hides... Secondly, you will have no control or input during the process. Once your animals arrive home, you own them for better or worse... If you are unhappy with something, too bad..! Find a taxidermist near home that has vast experience with African animals and you will be much happier with the end results.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Dane-g-russ
Had my work done in Namibia . Price list should be comparable .Marlon Beyer Studio's 2011 price list in US$ for shoulder mounts for the 4 animals mentioned are :
Greater Kudu 999
Gemsbok 791
Impala 542
Warthog 761
Hope this helps in making an educated guess on what to do .
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> Dane-g-russ
> Had my work done in Namibia . Price list should be comparable .Marlon Beyer Studio's 2011 price list in US$ for shoulder mounts for the 4 animals mentioned are :
> Greater Kudu 999
> Gemsbok 791
> ...


This is good info -- thanks. I'm assuming that if you weren't happy, you'd have said so.

Are you in the US? If so, would you mind telling us what the shipping cost were?

Planning another trip, so I can use all the info I can get.

Thanks.


----------



## 8888blk (Apr 5, 2008)

I had my Kudu, Waterbuck, Impala, & Nyala mounted in Africa at Field & Stream taxi. They did a great job, they send you pictures of the work as they go & you can decide on forms, eyes, & get a lot of close ups of the workmanship. With a Warthog skull included & shipped to my door I saved right at $2k difference than the best price for quality I found here. It all came in 1 crate. I have seen horrible mounts from Africa & U.S. Maybe I just got lucky but everyone in my group used them & I heard no complaints. YOU WILL LOVE IT OVER THERE!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

8888blk said:


> I had my Kudu, Waterbuck, Impala, & Nyala mounted in Africa at Field & Stream taxi. They did a great job, they send you pictures of the work as they go & you can decide on forms, eyes, & get a lot of close ups of the workmanship. With a Warthog skull included & shipped to my door I saved right at $2k difference than the best price for quality I found here. It all came in 1 crate. I have seen horrible mounts from Africa & U.S. Maybe I just got lucky but everyone in my group used them & I heard no complaints. YOU WILL LOVE IT OVER THERE!


Thanks for that info.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

bbjavelina
I got 6 trophies ,an African Wildcat , 2x gemsbok , blackwildebeest , warthog and kudu ...I had my mounts all done as European mounts and rugs . My taxidermy bill was 1347 USD , my share of shipping which I presume was half was 1250 and I believe this also contained my share of a 600 dollar bill for 15 trophies to clear CANADIAN CUSTOMS .....was it worth it "HELL YA !" looking forward to maybe going back in 2016 (or maybe New Zealand ?)
Glen


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. and opinions guys!!! This site really helps out, in more ways than one!
Butch, you did email me your Africa Trip Reports awhile back, very detailed and interesting. Thanks!
Glen, Thanks for the pricing on the animals I've mentioned. I sent you a PM with a few more questions.
We've got a few really good taxidermists locally here so I'm going to give them a shout and get a quote
so I can compare pricing. 

Lots of variables when it comes to this topic;
Dipping costs vs. Taxidermy costs
Shipping Costs (larger crate for shoulder mounts vs. smaller crate for horns/skull caps, hides)
Importation Costs (Customs Price)
Another curveball is that where I live in SW Ontario, I'm only 45mins from Detroit Airport as
opposed to 4hrs from Toronto Airport. I'm guessing these animals will be shipped by airplane...?
Do I get them shipped to Toronto? (4hrs drive away)
Or do I get them shipped to Detroit? (45mins away)
But can I legally cross them into Canada by myself? And what paper work would I need?


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

GSkinner, come to New Zealand in 2016, its a great place and we have a better rugby team than South Africa


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Thanks for the info. and opinions guys!!! This site really helps out, in more ways than one!
> Butch, you did email me your Africa Trip Reports awhile back, very detailed and interesting. Thanks!
> Glen, Thanks for the pricing on the animals I've mentioned. I sent you a PM with a few more questions.
> We've got a few really good taxidermists locally here so I'm going to give them a shout and get a quote
> ...


Interesting (and very important) question about taking them across the border. Obviously, all my importing has been INTO the US. I can't be of any help here. 

These kinds of thing can trip you up. One example, if I may, when coming into the US from overseas, you are asked if you've been on a farm. With an affirmative answer they ask to see your footwear. One little spec of soil on the soles and they start dipping your boots into some sort of liquid. Now, I can understand the reason for this, but it doesn't make putting your dripping wet boots back into your suitcase any more enjoyable. Just one more reason to leave a good pair of boots with some deserving African. For that reason, I leave everything I can behind, and feel good about it. Also offsets the baggage weight from all that worthless stuff the wife picks up along the way.

Hey, one example is not enough -- on our '11 trip, and the very first day, I got a Kudu mid-morning. My guide called the skinner out as we intended to hunt all day. The skinner showed up and we got the Kudu into the truck, when the embarrassed guide explained to me that neither he nor the skinner had a knife. With reluctance, I handed over my little Gerber pocket folder to the skinner. What luck! by mid-afternoon I had my Waterbuck down and we again called for the skinner to come pick it up. 

Feeling that I'd had a pretty good day, and I had two of my three main choices in the shed for a 14 day hunt, I elected to head back to the shed and have a few beers while they finished their chores with the critters. Meantime, the skinner had come up with some sort of knife and he was sharpening it on a brick as he skinned. Figured at that point that my knife was a goner and thought I'd be leaving it there with the guide. 

Surprisingly enough, he'd not "sharpened" my knife, but it was dulled. Hoping to save the situation, I got a Smith's two sided diamond hone out of my pack and touched it up for them. Their facial expressions were priceless! It gladdened my heart that with a few simple instructions and demonstrations the guide accepted my knife and hone and gave up on the bricks. Next trip I'll take more things of that sort. 

On a side note, flashlight are nearly worthless to them because the batteries available seem to last only a few minutes.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's amazing how much little things mean to them.

Now, back to the topic.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

bbjavelina 
It is so true of the "LITTLE THINGS " When the 3 of us went we took a duffle bag each loaded with kids clothing , boots ,stuffed toys and toiletries , 2bags made it to Namibia , 1 got left behind in Frankfurt Germany ....but that is another story . We also left a tip for our Cook , Cleaning Lady , Skinner ,Tracker ,Gardner ect...... Travel to this part of the world really opens one's eyes to how well we really do have it .
Glen


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

> I'm interested in trying to harvest
> 4 animals; Kudu, Blesbok, Impala and Warthog.


I agree with what has been said previously. Don't get too hung-up on what species you intend to shoot. There will always be some that appeal to you more once you see them in person. The import charges do not change that much whether you bring back 4 animals or 8 animals. If you can afford to add another animal or two, you won't regret it.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> bbjavelina
> It is so true of the "LITTLE THINGS " When the 3 of us went we took a duffle bag each loaded with kids clothing , boots ,stuffed toys and toiletries , 2bags made it to Namibia , 1 got left behind in Frankfurt Germany ....but that is another story . We also left a tip for our Cook , Cleaning Lady , Skinner ,Tracker ,Gardner ect...... Travel to this part of the world really opens one's eyes to how well we really do have it .
> Glen


Glen, you're soooo right.

I was fortunate enough to have worked in 13 countries. 

Canada is a very nice, civilized country on par with the US. The other 12, well maybe a little less. I'm pretty sure most folks think I'm just spinning yarns when I describe how some folks live. If more people traveled the world -- not just tourist destinations -- there'd be a heck of a lot less whining about how rotten the good old USA really is. 

All the folks I met in RSA were first class -- black or white. 

A lot of the outfitters travel during the off season to promote their operation. Some don't. It never hurts to ask, before you go, if there are any small items they may be in need of and that would easily fit in your bags. 

Little things seem to mean so much to the poorer folks there. I had to go to the store one day to get some smokes and picked up a large bag of Tootsie Pops to suck on while in the stand. I wound up eating only one of them, but I'd bet I could have won a local election at the time. Clothes and school supplies also seem to be very welcome. The smiles create a lasting memory.

At this point I'd better quit typing before I get started on where I think we're headed.


----------

